# WW and Lowryder



## Slowhand (Dec 17, 2005)

Could someone tell me if these plants look about normal development for 18 days of growth?The first plant is a White Widow and the second plant is a Lowryder that still isn't showing sex.So i'm hoping it's a girl.


----------



## Insane (Dec 17, 2005)

They look alright. 

What kind of grow setup do you have? (light, ventilation, nutes, reflective surfaces?)


----------



## Slowhand (Dec 18, 2005)

My grow room as of now is 4x4x4 with a 400 MH light and mylar on the walls, the floor is painted flat white.For ventilation i installed a dryer vent then put a blower inside the pipe running into the room with outside air.I live in the country but i have neighbors right next door so i didn't want to vent directly outside because of smell so i hooked my exhaust blower  into my septic, that way  i pump the air into it and nobody will smell it that way (lol).I'm building a new grow set up that has 2 rooms next to each other that will be 3x4x6, that way i'll have one for veg and one for flower, flower will be a 430 HPS.Nutrients i've been mixing 1/2 teas. Green fuse root stimulator and 1/2 teas.Green fuse growth stimulator and 1/2 teas. Liquid Karma .1-.1-.5 1/2 teas. Alaska Fish fertilizer 5-1-1 and 2 tables. Super Tea mix  5-1-1 in a Gallon of water and my own organic soil mix, but next time plan on using fox farm soil. I give them this every other watering and just Liquid Karma in between.Would like any suggestions on changing what i'm doing if it'll improve the end results.Thanks Insane for anything you can suggest.Thanks to everyone on this site.


----------



## skunk (Dec 18, 2005)

you are doing a dam good job from what i just saw and read .very good .


----------



## Insane (Dec 18, 2005)

Sorry if by saying "they look alright" you thought it was negative, they look good but I say alright because it sounds like your grow setup is already pretty good and from that sounds of it I'd expect your plants to be doing a bit better. Don't worry, they're doing well but I have a couple questions/suggestions 

Are you getting some kind of fresh air going into the grow setup? I've found when growing indoors this can be very important. ie. In my current setup I have a window opened 3/4 of an inch and a regular small fan blowing fresh cold air into my grow closet, the window is only open 3/4" because its _damn_ cold outside, and the temp stays in the low 80s while the lights are on. (Lights and fans on the same timer so they turn on and off at the same time and doesn't let the grow are get too cold in the 12 hours of flowering darkness)

As for fertilizing mj plants, you can _never_ go wrong with the Dutchmaster ferts. They have separate vegging and flowering formulas and boosters (each bottle is $15 Cdn.) which is cheaper than most generic plant foods and will give you _much_ better results. If you live in a large town or city you shouldn't have any trouble find a hydroponic gardening store that will carry Dutchmaster. If not I'd suggest ordering it over the net, will be a bit more expensive for shipping but I think would be worth it if you dont mind spendin the extra cash

Also when your plants are this young Kickstart by Grotek is a great baby plant fert (also very cheap, $10 bottle will last awhile) that can hold your plants by itself for the first 4-8 weeks depending on growth.


----------



## skunk (Dec 18, 2005)

what happened to your leaf in the 3rd pic it looks like a rat or somen took a bite .


----------



## skunk (Dec 19, 2005)

well yeah i didnt think of that you would think they would be a bit taller for almost 3 weeks . but then again it is a mix with low rider . and insane i also have the problem with cold air i installed me a window earlier in season to get a bit of natural light but now i have to keep blinds covering it so neighbors wont see the light at night . also i cant set a timer for 12 /12 yet i have 2 rooms now side bye side 1 for veg and 1 for flowering . i have a electric heater in each room kicking  . a 400 hps and 2 seperate flouresents with a 65 w reflector light on 1 side with a four socket flouresents and heater in other so when i come in the house and run the toaster on the same breaker it kicks on me .so before i try to flower anything im gonna have to install another breaker and run to the building seperate . and i tell you what wire is not cheap right now .and i also think im wasting my time and electric on this 1 plant i think it might be a male . i do have a few seedlings started on other side or i would turn off the 1 heater and lights . but as far as ventilation goes if i blow in outside air in there  my heaters would probably over load it is 22 degrees outside tonight .oops there i go again . blah blah blah again sorry guys .


----------



## Slowhand (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks again for your in put Insane.I didn't take your comments as negative,sorry if it sounded like i did.I'm very thankful for all your help.I do ventilate with fresh air from outside through a dryer vent i put in for the grow room.I put a inline blower in the pipe to blow fresh air into the room.I also use it to control the heat.I installed a switch that is heat activated and pluged my exhaust fan and intake fan into it so when the temp. gets to about 78 it turns on then shuts off at around 73 degrees.It seems to keep my room pretty much around the 75 degree range.The temp switch i paid 25 for it and it seems to work quite well. I was thinking the same thing about these plants not being very tall.I have my light only 9 inches away to control the heat i have a turbo fan blowing directly on the light to blow heat away and then a large ocsilating fan blowing back and forth acrosss the tops of the plants.They seem to look heatlhy but short. the stock on that WW is as big around as my little finger.I have a couple of White Rhino 2 days younger and they are showing the same short traits.On the next grow i'll switch ferts. i live in the boondocks so i'll have to wait to get them.(no large cities)The stuff i'm using is suppose to be mj specific but I don't know for sure so thats why i'm listening to you.

Skunk, no a rat didn't take a bite out of it.It's all curled up from some old guy who can't see trying to sex the lowryder and bending it all over trying to see to no avail.(lol)


----------



## Slowhand (Dec 19, 2005)

I measured the plants and the 3 WW range from 5 to 6 inches high and 11 to 12 inches across.I'm not sure what to think?Yet there thick and very healthy looking.It's hard when i grew outside for over 30 years and put me inside and i'm lost.


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm just curious how you vented the exhaust into your septic system.  That's an ingenious and a cure for my problem.  Im currently exhausting into the closet next to my grow closet.  So now most of my clothes smell like pot.... not like they dont anyway.


----------



## Slowhand (Dec 19, 2005)

Frosty, What i did was cut and installed another three way into the sewer drain and hooked up my exhaust to it and it's worked great .(no smell at all)It free flows into my holding tank and vents out in the drain feild.I used flex dryer vent tubing 4 inch and made a P trap with the flex.


----------



## Insane (Dec 19, 2005)

Slowhand, you sound like an old tradesmen to me 
Pipe/Steam Fitter myself, anywho...

Your grow setup sounds damn near perfect. Do you have reflective surfaces? (mylar is _best_, flat white paint is good, dull side of aluminum foil if you _have_ too)

Also, your MH light doesn't provide your plants with much red spectrum at all. Plants mostly use the red spectrum of light during flowering, but it still helps vegging and speeds the transition from veg to flower if you have blue and red mixed.  You can do with with two separate lights (MH and HPS) or 'go for broke' and get a nice dual spectrum setup. (One large ballast box, one large shade that holds a MH bulb and a HPS bulb)

If you already have an HPS and plan to use it strictly for flowering, I would suggest using both lights for veg and flowering and moving the lights up to keep them around 1 foot to two feet from the plants. 

Raising the lights may also help your plants gain that height you want, as plants will always reach for the light to get as close to it as possible. This is why by keeping your light close to your plants they are growing short and bushy, and will continue to grow that way. Whether or not your raise your lights to get them to grow taller is simply up to you and how you would like to grow them. My favorite way to grow short bushy plants is to gently bend all the branches upwards and top the plant when its around 8-16", if done properly this can give plant a canopy effect, possibly producing as many as a dozen king buds. I currently have a perfect example of this in flowering, and will post pics to show you ASAP.


----------



## Slowhand (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks again Insane. I do have mylar on the walls and the floor is painted flat white.I'll try and get my HPS light going in there with the MH in the next couple of days.I think i'll try getting a dual spectrum for the next grow but it is on my list at the top.I'm thankful for the good sound advice i get from you on here,i built the entire grow room off of the ideas i read on here and a little improvising on the exhaust from my old tired brain.


----------



## Insane (Dec 20, 2005)

Well then Slowhand, sounds like you have things pretty much under control! Your grow setup sounds very very good and I can't think of anything else for you to do. 

Good luck and happy growing!


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 21, 2005)

Slowhand said:
			
		

> Frosty, What i did was cut and installed another three way into the sewer drain and hooked up my exhaust to it and it's worked great .(no smell at all)It free flows into my holding tank and vents out in the drain feild.I used flex dryer vent tubing 4 inch and made a P trap with the flex.


 
Perfect!!!  Now i can save myself the $200 for the carbon scrubber.


----------



## skunk (Dec 21, 2005)

if youre in a hurry and that seems a bit to chew off at the present time . maybe to can buy a feww cheap bags of charcoal open them up and it should absorb alot of your odor . just a quick suggestion . not better though.his method involves crawling under house . fig that might be a nasty job for a girl to do .


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 22, 2005)

Did you just call me a girl?!?


----------



## Slowhand (Dec 22, 2005)

Frosty, I'll post you a picture of how i hooked up to the drain if it would help for your exhaust.I'll get it on there next Monday after xmas.Have a good one.


----------



## Slowhand (Dec 22, 2005)

Frosty here's a picture of my exhaust.


----------



## Slowhand (Dec 22, 2005)

Frosty i'm trying this again.


----------



## Slowhand (Dec 22, 2005)

Here it is Frosty.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 22, 2005)

Slowhand said:
			
		

> Here it is Frosty.










nice exhaust man, bliiiiiing bliiiiiiiing, shit is wicked


----------



## skunk (Dec 22, 2005)

sorry frosty i thought i read in a post you were italian female .when i also mentioned about crawling under house i was assuming 1 story . you have it made in a 2 story.


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 22, 2005)

Skunk- its all good bro... just dont let it happen again.lol 

Slowhand- thanks for the pics.  I wasn't sure if what i had in my mind was the right setup but that cleared it up.  As soon as i get a break from all of this holiday broohaha im going to get right on that. Thanks.


----------

